# Kann Servlets nicht kompilieren



## DerMannOhnePlan (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

möchte eigene Servlets schreiben. Jakarta Tomcat ist installiert und läuft (Beispiel-Servlets funktionieren). Beim Kompilieren eines eigenen Servlets mit Eclipse hakt es aber. Er meldet immer "The import java.servlet cannot be resolved". Ähnlich ist dies auch wenn ich direkt mit javac.exe arbeite. Ich habe den CLASSPATH entsprechend angepasst, d.h. den Pfad der servlet-api.jar angegeben, aber trotzdem funktioniert dieser Sch**** einfach nicht (sorry, bin frustriert). Wäre klasse, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

CLASSPATH: 
C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\lib\servlet-api.jar;C:\Programme\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 6.0\libjsp-api.jar;c:\programme\java\jdk\jre\lib\ext\servlet-api.jar;


Danke!


----------



## Jockel (10. Mrz 2008)

Das Package muss "javax.servlet" lauten!


----------



## DerMannOhnePlan (10. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

also daran liegt es wohl nicht. Ich erhalte immer noch die selbe Nachricht von eclipse.

Gruß


----------



## byte (10. Mrz 2008)

Drück mal STRG + SHIFT + O


----------



## DerMannOhnePlan (10. Mrz 2008)

Hat nichts bewirkt, ausser, dass die Einbindung der Servlet-Packages verschwunden ist und durch

import java.io.IOException;
import java.io.PrintWriter;

ersetzt wurde.

Falls es hilft, das Kompilieren innerhalb der Konsole ("javac servlet.java") funktioniert. Es müsste also an Eclipse selbst liegen?


----------



## byte (10. Mrz 2008)

Nein es liegt an Dir. 
Eclipse streicht Dir Compilerfehler rot an und listet sie bei Problems nochmal zusammen auf. Also was genau steht da?


----------



## DerMannOhnePlan (10. Mrz 2008)

```
import java.io.*;
import javax.servlet.*;
import javax.servlet.http.*;

public class Joe1 extends HttpServlet {

    public void doGet(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
    throws IOException, ServletException
    {
        response.setContentType("text/html");
        PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();
        out.println("<html>");
        out.println("<head>");
        out.println("<title>Hello World!</title>");
        out.println("</head>");
        out.println("<body>");
        out.println("<h1>Hello World!</h1>");
        out.println("</body>");
        out.println("</html>");
    }
}
```


```
Severity and Description	Path	Resource	Location	Creation Time	Id
HttpServlet cannot be resolved to a type	Labor/src	Joe1.java	line 5	1205174509015	315
HttpServletRequest cannot be resolved to a type	Labor/src	Joe1.java	line 7	1205174509015	316
HttpServletResponse cannot be resolved to a type	Labor/src	Joe1.java	line 7	1205174509015	317
ServletException cannot be resolved to a type	Labor/src	Joe1.java	line 8	1205174509015	318
The import javax.servlet cannot be resolved	Labor/src	Joe1.java	line 2	1205174509015	312
The import javax.servlet cannot be resolved	Labor/src	Joe1.java	line 3	1205174509015	313
```


----------



## SlaterB (10. Mrz 2008)

> Hat nichts bewirkt, ausser, 

schreibe doch mal was genau alles noch übrig geblieben ist,
wenn nur java.io und nix zu javax.servlet,
dann sind vielleicht die J2EE-Libraries nicht bekannt, allen voran j2ee.jar


----------

